# كلمات + فيديو ترنيمة هو إحنا عشان ساكتين



## rania79 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

كلمات نارية وشجاعة نعلن بها للعالَم كله أن المسيحيين ليسوا جٌبَناءعشان ساكتين!


هو إحنا   عشان   ساكتين  فكرتونا   خايفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟     
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


   !لأ ده إحنا ما بنخافشى............ وقُدَّام المُوت ثابتين​نقدر نمسك سلاح ونعمل  زَيكوا  :budo:ونملاكم جراح ونسيَّح دمُّكوا

لكن مش هى دِيَّه تعاليم المسيحييه .........ويسوع  سايب وصيَّه إن إحنا نحبكوا

قرار :بنصليلكم تعيشوا بمحبَّه زيِّنا
وتدوقوا من  حنان وطيبة ربِّنا
مايهمش إحنا مين
 مايهمش إنتوا مين 
وكفايه إن إحنا وإنتوا  بشر وبنى آدمين
 وضرورى تخلوا بالكوا ..
. صَحيح إحنا سِكتنا لكوا لكن لينا رَب  عظيم بيحارب عَنِّنا

سيبنا فـ إيد المسيح العَدل والإنتِقام
 هوُّ إتصَلب  صَحيح 
بَس إفتِكروا إنُّه قام 
الهنا مش ضَعيف صَحيح ملك السَّلام لَكِن  غَضبُه مُخيف 
وبيتدَخَل قَوام

 وإن ليلنا غاب صباحة وحبايبنا مِنَّا  راحوا
يبقى بإذنه وسماحُة
 هولخيرنا مفيش كلام_
[YOUTUBE]player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2011)

رووووووووووووووووعه يا رنيا 

كلمات جميله جدااااااااا

ربنا يباركك حبيبتى
​


----------



## rania79 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ميرسى حبييتى جداااااااا
نورتنى


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]gXwD1oE3hJM[/YOUTUBE]
*
تسلم أيدك 
شكرا جدااا
راااااائعه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*راااااااااااااائئئئئئئئئئعععععه يا رانيا ---اشكرك الرب يباركك*


----------



## rania79 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]gXwD1oE3hJM[/YOUTUBE]
> *
> تسلم أيدك
> شكرا جدااا
> راااااائعه*



ميرسى استازناا نورتنى جدااااا


----------



## rania79 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *راااااااااااااائئئئئئئئئئعععععه يا رانيا ---اشكرك الرب يباركك*


ميرسى حبييتى جدا


----------

